

Equity question for Round A stage startup - samsam

We're a startup after a round A, $10M post-money valuation. 
We have an opportunity and are very interested for someone to join who has lots to bring to the business. He loves the concept and wants to take an active role in the company as VP business development.
How much equity does a VP bizdev get in this case?
======
jacquesm
How about options in stead of giving equity right from the get-go ?

~~~
samsam
OK, and how much options would you give?

